# GbaTemp Userbars



## remisser (Jan 4, 2007)

Feel free to use any of the above at your leisure depending upon what status you are.  Or make something better.


----------



## Rangent (Jan 4, 2007)

You make these,or find em?


----------



## remisser (Jan 4, 2007)

Made them from scratch.  (if you look at my sig i also made ones that say "is depressed" "breathes air" "consumes food" "sick city member" "type o negative fan"... i like making 'em and i think they compliment sigs better than say a text sig.)


----------



## ShadowXP (Jan 4, 2007)

Where's "Veteran"?


----------



## remisser (Jan 4, 2007)

It's there.  Or, at least, it is now.


----------



## OrR (Jan 4, 2007)

I don't like the red because I can barely read it. And I still don't get userbars...


----------



## phoood (Jan 4, 2007)

QUOTE(OrR @ Jan 4 2007 said:


> I don't like the red because I can barely read it. And I still don't get userbars...


Their damn sexy!


----------



## remisser (Jan 4, 2007)

I guess you must not have a good monitor or something (or poor eyesight. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

Also, the irony of you not understanding the point of userbars when you have a sig that is basically a userbar of sorts, just a lot bigger... well... it's funny.


----------



## Kyoji (Jan 5, 2007)

I think he means more along the lines of: "I think userbars are a stupid fad"

As for the red being unreadable, he's right, it is. I have an excellent monitor, and perfect vision, so scratch those reasons out.


----------



## remisser (Jan 5, 2007)

for the visually impared.


----------



## Kyoji (Jan 5, 2007)

MUCH better!


----------



## Deleted member 49417 (Feb 1, 2007)

Nice. Great job!


----------



## mr_blonde_88 (Feb 1, 2007)

i see alot of ppl with different userbars
where they from??

EDIT: DW, used google & found a site
lol


----------

